# Neuer Dämpfer für Gemini



## Ronja (21. September 2006)

Hallo, Ihr!
Ich habe ein Bergwerk Gemini bei dem der Dämpfer (Rock Shox mit den zwei Luftkammern) ständig klopft beim Treten. Da er alt ist würde ich lieber ersetzen als reparienen zu lassen.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern im Gemini? Lohnt sich so ein Plattformdämpfer oder lieber Dt ? Ist auch etwas eine Kostenfrage.

Gruß und Dank! Ronja


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

hi ronja - bei  mir steht auch eine sanierung meines gemini an , auch das mit dem dämpfer . ich habe bis jetzt niemanden gesprochen der an seinem gemini einen plattformdämpfer fährt - ehrlich gesagt kenn ich auch nur noch ein/zwei leute die ein gemini haben . ich werde mal sowas plattformmäßiges ausprobieren . welchen weis ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (23. September 2006)

Hallo Ronja,
fahre mein Gemini ST (Winterrad) mit Stahlfederdämpfer, das schaukelt kräftig. Davor mit dem Luftdämpfer (Kompression einstellbar bis Lockout) war es deutlich besser. Werde demnächst wieder zurück wechseln.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Ronja (24. September 2006)

@ snapon, poste bitte mal deine Erfahrungen wenn Du soweit bist, ich ertrage es dann noch ne weile so.   Gruß!


----------



## Bettina (28. September 2006)

Hi,
ja die Geminis kommen in das Alter wo wir über den Dämpfertausch nachdenken können/dürfen/müssen!

@Bartenwaal:
warum wippt dein Stahlfederdämpfer mehr als der vorherige Luftdämpfer?
Liegt das an der Dämpfungseinstellung des Sathlfeserdämpfers oder an der Federhärte?
Haben die beiden grundsätzlich ein anderes verhalten?

@ronja: warum denkst du an einen Plattformdämpfer, wippt es dir zuviel?

Ich fahre einen Rockshox SID Dämpfer, die Buchsen sind jetzt ausgeschlagen, aber ansonsten funktioniert der gut. Ich habe Null Druckverlust etc. aber ich überlege schon auch ob ich was verändern kann um das Fahrverhalten zu verbessern. Nur ich weiß noch gar nicht was ich verbessern kann  
Wenn das Rad wippt, liegt das dann nicht auch an der Gabel?´

Schade dass man so Komponenten nicht probefahren kann...


----------



## zastafari (28. September 2006)

...ich hab im Beikemarkt noch nen Gemini-Dämpfer samt Gemini...äh, mal so am Rande....

Das Gemini punktet als Tourer eben durch den sensiblen Eingelenker, würd daher nen konventionellen Luftdämpfer mit Lockout nehmen...es sei denn, das Ding soll zu nem straffen Racer werden....


----------



## Ronja (28. September 2006)

Hi, der Dämpfer wippt durchaus, aber nicht so daß es jetzt besonders negativ wäre, es ist halt ein Eingedlenker und wenn der Luftdruck stimmt, hält sich das wippen in grenzen. Der Dämpfer macht aber ein Geräusch und eine Art Vibration/ Klopfen, die sich als Erschütterung durch den ganzen Rahmen fortsetzt. Ist syncron zum Treten. Erst dachte ich es wäre die Gabel, habe diese aber getauscht, es ist unverändert. Locker ist nichts , das habe ich auch geprüft. Der dämpfer soll ein Luftdämpfer bleiben, fragt sich eben nur welcher. Gruß Ronja


----------



## das_Bergwerk (30. September 2006)

hallo
Wollt auch mein meinen senf dazugeben , fahre ebenfalls oben genanntes bike gemini  mit nem Magura Odin Dämpfer , naja wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit dem teil net .
soll ja sowas wie plattform besitzen nennt sich albert plus system nur merken tu ich davon nix.  
Einstellrädchen for Low und High Speed regelung sowie Zugstufenreglung,aber ausser bei der zugstufeneinstellung merke ich keine unterschied,zwischen verschiedenen einstellungen.
Lange rede kurzer sinn das teil wippt und geht mir auffen Nerv, also muss neues muss her.
Dachte an den neuen Fox mit plattform , der machte auf der  Eurobike beim Probesitzen einen guten Eindruck schön einstellbar zwischen Offen ZU und Plattform.
Jetzt noch ein Prob welche länge muss der dämpfer ,für einen Gemini nicht St rahmen, haben ???????
und wie rum wird er montiert????
danke  
mfg


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2006)

Hi,
Einbaulänge ist 190 mm.
Und wierum, na bei mir zeigt der Dämpfer nach vorne, der Kolben, der im Dämpfer eintaucht ist hinten.

Gruß B


----------



## das_Bergwerk (30. September 2006)

Hallo bettina
 genau das hab ich gemeint den mein dämpfer sitzt anders herum was is nun richtig oder ist es egal oder ist es widerum abhängig vom verwendetem dämpfer ??
mfg


----------



## Endurance (30. September 2006)

das_Bergwerk schrieb:


> Hallo bettina
> genau das hab ich gemeint den mein dämpfer sitzt anders herum was is nun richtig oder ist es egal oder ist es widerum abhängig vom verwendetem dämpfer ??
> mfg


 Es ist von der Dämpferkonstruktion abhängig, ob die Lage eine gravierende Rolle spielt. Die Lage _könnte _Einfluss auf den Durchfluss des Öls und evtl. auch auf das _Aufschäumen _des Öls haben.
Wenn der Dämpfer nahezu waagerecht liegt sollte es eigentlich gar nichts ausmachen ob man den Koblen nach vorne oder nach hinten gerichtet einbaut. Dann ist eher entscheidend wie man an die Knöpfe etc. rankommt bzw. die Platzverhältnisse im allgemeinen sind.
Beim Gemini habe ich auch schon beide Varianten gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_Bergwerk (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Wollt nur mal bekanntgeben das ich meinem Bergwerk und mir eine neuen Dämpfer gekönnt habe is ein fox rp 3 geworden.
der dämpfer is kein vergleich zu dem alten magura, das system funktioniert bisher sehr gut , vor allem gefällt mir die einfache handhabung der einzeln einzustellende plattformdämpfung, offene , leichte  und starke dämpfung .
wippt nur noch sehr sehr weing bei geschlossener stellung und in offener stellung sehr fahraktiv.
der umstieg auf ein plattformsystem hat sich meiner meinung nach sehr gelohnt.
mfg


----------



## Ronja (13. Oktober 2006)

hallo Bergwerk, und Einbaubreite? brauchtest Du neue Buchsen? Gruß Ronja


----------



## UKW (10. November 2006)

Schon etwas her, Euer Dämpferproblem, aber vielleiccht hilft meine Erfahrung doch auch noch ein bißchen weiter.

Ich habe meinem Gemini einen Stahlfederdämpfer implantiert, und zwar ist das ein RS Pro deLuxe. Der macht sich angesichts der Übersetzung des Hinterbaus von 2,4:1 sehr gut, weil die Feder ab einem gewissen Punkt schön progressiv wird (die jedem Dämpfer eigene Charakteristik muß zu der Übersetzung des Hinterbaus passen). Es ist jedenfalls kein Vergleich zum serienmäßigen RS SID (@Ronja: Einbaulänge 190 mm, Buchsenmaß 8x22.2). Bergauf wippt er wenig, und bergab hat die Gabel das Nachsehen. Der Dämpfer schluckt was weg. Da sind mir die 300 Gramm Mehrgewicht schnurz.

Den RS Sid sollte man jeden Jahr überholen resp. Ölwechsel machen, dann lebt er lange.

UKW


----------



## hackfresse (14. November 2006)

Ich kann mich UKW nur anschließen.Habe bei mir den gleichen RS pro de luxe seit fast 5Jahren verbaut.Seither 5mal AlpenX absolut ohne Probleme mit wippen bergauf.Man sollte halt schon auf die Federhärte achten.


----------



## Bartenwal (15. November 2006)

@Bettina
Die Stahlfeder ist etwas zu weich und der Dämpfer hat zu wenig Zugstufen- und Druckstufen-Dämpfung.

Im Gemini ST beträgt die Dämpferlänge 165mm. Die Bleche, zwischen denen der Dämpfer befestigt wird, stehen recht weit ab und kollidieren auf einen Seite mit dem Dämpfer. Deswegen ist für den German-A Steelforce nur eine Einbaurichtung möglich.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------

